# Dr. Karen Becker talks about raw meat diets for pets



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

The Completely Healthy 'Pet' Food Your Vet Probably Vilifies


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

That's really interesting. I didn't know raw meat should be frozen for 3 days before feeding. That tends to happen anyway when I feed Darcy, but from now on I will make sure his raw is frozen for a few days before he has it.


----------



## Apres Argent (Aug 9, 2010)

Cdnjennga, Most meats you buy from the store have been frozen before being put in the counter. Wild game type meat should always be frozen in a deep freeze for at least6 a week:curl-lip: before being fed.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I always heard you should freeze pork for at least 3 weeks to kill off the trichinosis.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

I love her newsletters.


----------

